

New Project: Newshoured - Local News Without Fuss - apgwoz
http://newshoured.com/

======
apgwoz
I just put up a project I've been working on. It's a local news aggregator,
but will probably become a general news aggregator at some point. I can see
people asking for it the most. I'd appreciate any feedback as well as
suggestions for local newspapers that people actually read (of course it'd be
great if they had an RSS feed). Thanks!

